# Tijuana. México's happiest city



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lovely, except for one thing: the "toradas" I hate them!


----------



## must645 (Jun 19, 2006)

^^ toradas? haha im from from there and never heard about toradas, you mean tostadas?  heh


----------



## Médula (Nov 11, 2007)

must645 said:


> ^^ toradas? haha im from from there and never heard about toradas, you mean tostadas?  heh


He's talking about tauromachy or bull-fights.


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

more:


----------



## RedEnvelope (Jun 1, 2010)

must645 said:


> ^^ toradas? haha im from from there and never heard about toradas, you mean tostadas?  heh


:lol::lol::lol:

I think he means *Toreadas* o *Corridas*, I'm with him. That so call sport needs to stop.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I've never been to Tijuana but many people have told me that is a very nice city. Not even near of the bad fame it has in many parts of the world.


----------



## must645 (Jun 19, 2006)

Votchka said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> mmmm:cheers: nice haha :crazy2:


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

must645 said:


> mmmm:cheers: nice haha :crazy2:


XD!


----------



## JCRdz (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW! I dindn't know Tijuana was this nice. The media paints a really ugly picture of Tijuana. But after seeing these pictures it just made it on my list of cities I have to visit in Mexico!!!! Thanks for posting these awesome pics dude.


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Tijuana Bicitour (Bike ride Tijuana-Rosarito-Ensenada)


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

JCRdz said:


> WOW! I dindn't know Tijuana was this nice. The media paints a really ugly picture of Tijuana. But after seeing these pictures it just made it on my list of cities I have to visit in Mexico!!!! Thanks for posting these awesome pics dude.


+11111111 , yeah i thought tijuana was ugly... thanks to the american media(sarcasm) im sick of american media always showing ugly parts and ugly people of mexico. now that i live in mexico city it was so diferent that the american media showed, it has beautiful neighborhood and hot mexican girls in the elite class


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

People:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, awesome photos from Tijuana  very nice as well


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

I wished to attend that event but I could not. Whatever, today is the fest of _''Mexicali en la Playa''_ in Rosarito Beach


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

The last picture is very cool
This is the Zone Rio of Tijuana, before and after...the future skyline will come later


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice comparation JeDarkett 
Thanks


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*Tijuana....By: Online*


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics of Tijuana


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

edubejar said:


> Has Tijuana been affected by the current narcotic shootings and turf wars, etc.? Or is that just Cd. Juarez and Reynosa? Is it as safe (somewhat equal) as San Diego? I'd like to visit.


i don´t thik so, the local goverment is equal like federal, sooooo, make your conclusions


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shot JeDarkett. Thanks


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Anakes


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Wildcoast:*



JAVIERCITOO said:


> Sod field on IBWC property2 por WiLDCOAST, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*


Anak-tij said:


> En esta esquina... por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto Internacional de Tijuana por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Tijuana Hills and Rosarito's Mountain por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Soriana Otay por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Cerro Colorado por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Awesome pics:*



JAVIERCITOO said:


> Tijuana desde el aire
> 
> Tijuana from the air por Ricardobtg, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Saulmol:*



saulmol said:


> Hablando de subidas al cerro.. Ayer subí con mi hermano y mi perro.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Online:*



Online said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



must645 said:


> Casi primavera por Roman|TJ|, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana bajo el resguardo de los Angeles por Roman|TJ|, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



must645 said:


> catedral de tijuana al amanecer por fridomfayta da tj, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Catedral en tijuana-zona centro por Matusalem Mtz., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Una mirada Distinta al World Trade Center.
> 
> World Trade Center Tijuana por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, this city is booming.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Toda una caminata disfrutable, haber quien se me ''pega'' la próxima semana por Zona Río
> 
> Under Construction por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Cuauhtemoc por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> New City Complex por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Cityline por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> VIA por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Parque. por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Green View Tower por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Centura Corporative Tower por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Y nuestro pequeño skyline. Debemos admitir, que no ocupamos edificos de +25 pisos de altura para decir tenemos skyline.
> 
> Centro Financiero Tijuana por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> AXA Seguros por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Lincoln por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Onixeus por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JAVIERCITOO:*



JAVIERCITOO said:


> Grand Hotel Tijuana por alethoo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More nice pics of Tijuana:*



must645 said:


> TIJUANA por Gioser_Chivas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> TIJUANA por Gioser_Chivas, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More nice pics of Tijuana:*



jcg96 said:


> IMG_2330 by el_gato_azul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cectut Tijuana by josehernz, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



jcg96 said:


> playing with fire by Jcarlosbulas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blvd. Benitez, Tijuana by el_gato_azul, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



jcg96 said:


> Tijuana Puentes 4 by el_gato_azul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana Puentes 3 by el_gato_azul, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



jcg96 said:


> Luna llena sobre el Cerro Colorado (1 de 10) by Pax Delgado, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tijuana Bullring - U.S. / Mexico Border by El Kite Pics, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics by Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Sin título por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Sin título por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*




Anak-tij said:


> Sin título por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr





Chikoelektriko said:


> Edificio Gallegos Tijuana por chikoelektriko, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*


Urb_BC Tijuana por Comefilm, en Flickr


Anochece en Playas de Tijuana por McMexicano , en Flickr


Malecón de Playas por McMexicano , en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chikoelektriko:*



Chikoelektriko said:


> La Recta por chikoelektriko, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Marriot por chikoelektriko, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> CECUT por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> CECUT por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> CECUT por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Towers por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Av Sonora por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Tower in Campestre por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Av Sonora por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Recta por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Green View Tower por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> CECUT por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Lincoln por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Online:*



Online said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



must645 said:


> Tj!
> 
> City & Colour por world in_my eyes photography, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the link:*



JAVIERCITOO said:


> creditos http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9288773741/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



must645 said:


> #Tijuana #torresaguacaliente #atardecer #TJ por olveraj1999, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Villa Fontana por el_gato_azul, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chikoelektriko:*



Chikoelektriko said:


> Lázaro Cárdenas observando Tijuana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Fotos Aéreas que tome saliendo de Tijuana a Mazatlan
> (debo desempolvar mis carpetas de imágenes)
> 
> Rio Tijuana y Rio Alamar desde el aire por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Rio Tijuana en La Mesa.
> 
> Sin título por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------

